# زيت الكتان أو الزيت الحار و فوائدة الصحية



## maher monir (29 أبريل 2008)

الكثير منا يسمع عن الزيت الحار و ربما يستعملة لمذاقه المميز  المختلف عن الزيوت الأخرى التى نستعملها و عادة فى مصر نستخدمة مع الفول المدمس لأعداد هذا الطبق المميز من الفول بالزيت الحار
زيت الكتان أو كما نسمية الزيت الحار يسمى بهذا الأسم نتيجة ان نبات الكتان تنمو معه حشيشة تسمى الحار (أو الحارة) و عند أستخلاص الزيت تأتى البذور الحشيشة مع بذور النبات الأصلى و يكون الزيت عبارة عن خليط من الأثنين معا و يعطية هذا الطعم المميز , موضوعنا نحن ينصب على الفوائد الصحية لزيت الكتان و بالطبع الزيت الحار معه  و سنذكر حتى أخر الموضوع أسم زيت الكتان لأن هذا الأكثر شيوعا  .
فوائد زيت الكتان الصحية:
تأتى فائدة زيت الكتان الصحية من وجود الحامض الدهنى ألفا لينولينك و هو أحد الأحماض الدهنية الأوميجا 3 و المثيلة لشبيهاتها الموجودة فى الأسماء و زيوت الأسماك كالسلامون .
وقد وجد انة يخفض النسبة الكلية للكوليسترول و كذلك الكوليسترول من النوع الضار المسمى البروتينات الدهنية منخفضة الكثافة  و كذلك انه يخفض من ضغط الدم و كذلك المعدلات المرتفعة من الجليسريدات الثلاثية فى الدم (ترايجليسرايد) و تقليل أحتمالات حدوث أمراض القلب .
 و من الفوائد الأخرى التى أكتشفت مؤخرا هى وجود الليجنان و هو أحد مضادات الأكسدة من المصدر النباتى و التى قد تكون أحد المركبات التى تحارب السراطانات عموما و سرطان الثدى خصوصا حيث وجد ان نواتج الميتابوليزم الخاص بة (نواتج الهدم) تستطيع ان ترتبط بمستقبلات الأستيروجين و من ثم تقليل خطر سرطان المسبب بهرمون الأستيروجين .
فى أى صور يمكن أن تستعمله فى غذائك بدون أن يؤثر ذلك على مذاق الطعام الذى أعتدت عليه :
فى مصر أستعماله مع الفول المدمس أستعمال معروف من القدم و كذلك يمكنك أستخدامه مع السلاطة و يمكنك أستعماله فى المخبوزات أو المأكولات التى ترغب فيها بطعم البندق أو الجوز و كذلك يمكن أستخدامه مع بعض الزيوت الأخرى بنسب بمعنى انه لا يشترط ان يكون كل مقدار الزيت المستعمل كتان و لكن يمكن وضعه بنسب مع الزيوت الأخرى .


----------



## ارووجة (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زيت الكتان أو الزيت الحار و فوائدة الصحية*

ميرسي عالمعلوومات المفيدة اخي
ربنا معك


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: زيت الكتان أو الزيت الحار و فوائدة الصحية*

فعلا يا ماهر سمعت كتير عن فوايد الزيت الحار ولكنك  بموضوعك وضحت ليا أكتر .... ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------

